# &quot;Gaming&quot; - PC



## Valkyr1 (26. Mai 2014)

Hey!

Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir nen neuen PC holen soll. Habe bisher einen iMac, aber der bringt mir zu wenig Leistung für seinen doch sehr sehr stolzen Preis ... 

Als ich letztens einkaufen war, sah ich ein Prospekt, dass Hofer/Aldi nun einen PC im Angebot hat, den sie selbst als Gaming PC bezeichnen. Ich habe ein bisschen im Internet nachgelesen und die Kommentare dazu waren nicht die schlechtesten. 

Es handelt sich dabei um den MEDION ERAZER X5340 D (MD 8886)

Die technischen Daten: 
- Intel Core i7-4790 3,6Ghz (bis zu 4,0 Ghz) übertaktbar.
- NVIDIA GeForce GTX770 DirectX 11 Grafik
- 8 GB DD3 Ram
- 1 TB Festplatte
- 128 GB SSD

Der Link zu dem Onlineauftritt des PCs: MEDION

Was sagt ihr zu dem PC so? Könnte man sich den zum Preis von EUR 999,- holen, oder ist der totaler Schrott?

Ich kenne mich mit Computern nicht so wirklich aus ... in meinen mir selbst gesteckten preislichen Rahmen würde der PC passen. Habe vor zwischen EUR 1.000,- und 1.300,- auszugeben. 

LG


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2014)

Der Preis ist echt gut für nen Komplett-PC - da kann man nichts gegen sagen, wenn da solide Bauteile verwendet wurden und nicht jeweils das ALLERbilligste. Und leistungstechnisch passt das auch, das ist ein starker Spiele-PC. Besser ginge es erst, wenn man für die Grafikkarte nochmal 100€ drauflegst. Da gibt es etliche angebliche "Gamer"-PC, in denen eine Blender-Grafikkarte drinsteckt, die an sich nicht mal für Einsteiger empfohlen werden kann und nicht mal halb so stark ist, was bei modernen Games bedeutet, dass Du auch nicht Mal die Hälfte an Spieleperformance hast.

Wenn Du selber zusammenstellt mal ne grobe Rechnung:

CPU = Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 2131v3 (ist fast identsich zu dem core i7 im Medion-PC, aber günstiger) => 210€
RAM = 2x4 GB DDR3-1600 => 70€
Mainboard mit H87, H97, Z87 oder Z97-Chipsatz => 80€
Nvidia GTX 770 oder AMD R9 280X => 260€
Gutes Netzteil 450-500W => 70€
Gehäuse => ab 40€, sagen wir 60€
SSD 120/128 GB => 70€
Festplatte 1000G => 50€
DVD-Brenner => 15€
leiser CPU-Kühler => 25€
Windows 7 oder 8 => 80€

Das sind 990€ OHNE Wlan und Cardreader (hab ich weggelassen, da das viele eh nicht brauchen - würde ca 30€ zusammen kosten)


Allerdings sind das bei meinem PC auch jeweils sehr gute "Modelle" bei Board, Grafikkarte, Netzteil usw.  - Du könntest auch ein Mainboard für 50€ nehmen, keinen extra-leisen CPU-Kühler, ein Standardgehäuse, ein Mittelklassenetzteil (50€), eine günstige AMD R9 280X (ist gleichstark wie die GTX 770 und ab 230€ zu haben) ...  dann sparst Du schnell plötzlich doch 100-130€.


----------



## Valkyr1 (26. Mai 2014)

Hey!

Vielen lieben Dank für deine Antwort!

Ob gute Teile verbaut sind oder nicht, wird man wahrscheinlich nie erfahren ^^. Wie würden sich schlechtere Teile wie Netzteil etc auswirken? Weniger Leistung oder eine verminderte Langlebigkeit?

Das Problem mit dem selbst zusammenstellen ist irgendwie, dass ich davor "Angst" habe bzw keine Ahnung habe wie das funktioniert, da ich eben keinerlei PC Kenntnisse habe und den auch nicht selbst zusammenbauen bzw betriebsbereit machen könnte. Denke ich mir zumindest, da ich es auch noch nie probiert hätte ...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2014)

Die "schlechteren" Teile wären halt beim Board zB keine so gute Austattung (wobei es an sich keines mit "zu wenig" Austattung gibt), aber vor allem im Vergleich zu guter Markenware evlt. schlechte Unterstützung mit aktuellen Treibern. Beim Netzteil kann es die Langlebigkeit sein sowie auch der Strombedarf, denn wenn der PC effektiv zB 300W braucht, dann wird ein gutes Netzteil da vlt 330W aus der Steckdose ziehen, ein nicht so gutes 360W und ein sehr "billiges" sogar über 400W. Gehäuse: das könnte halt evtl "klapprig" sein, relativ laute Lüfter haben. Grafikkarte: auch die könnte eine sein, die alles andere als leise ist. Die SSD und Festplatte sind evlt auch nicht die besten ihrer Art. Diese Dinge wären alle denkbar

Aber wenn alles läuft, wird der mit den billigen Teilen nicht schlechter sein als der mit den teuren, nur halt evlt lauter.



Es gibt auch Shops, die nen PC zusammenbauen, auch ohne großen Aufpreis. zB hardwareversand.de


----------



## Valkyr1 (27. Mai 2014)

Herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe und deine äußerst fachkundigen Tips. 

Ich werde jetzt einfach nochmals ne Nach darüber schlafen und dann morgen entscheiden, ob ich schaue, ob es noch einen PC bei mir ums Eck gibt oder eben nicht ^^

Jedenfalls hast du mich "beruhigt", dass der PC anscheinend nicht der größte Scheiß ist und ich für die 1000 zu investierenden Euros eine halbwegs anständige Maschine bekomme, die zwar eventuell etwas besser "verarbeitet" sein könnte, aber eigentlich nicht schlecht sein dürfte, oder?

Ich finde halt irgendwie reizvoll, dass der PC im großen und ganzen schon fertig ist und dass ich nichts mehr machen muss, außer ihn anzumachen und loszulegen. Selbst wenn ich mir einen zusammenbauen lassen würde, müsste ich wahrscheinlich zuerst alles wirklich von der Pieke auf konfigurieren denke ich ... davon hab ich halt gar keine Ahnung, weil ich in den letzten 6 Jahren immer auf Mac unterwegs war.

LG


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

Es könnte halt sein, dass Du am Ende ca. 100€ sparen würdest für einen exakt gleichen PC beim selber Zusammenstellen. Aber auf jeden Fall ist der Medion-PC vom Preis her okay UND bietet eine optimal abgestimmte Gaming-Power. Wenn man bei selber Zusammenstellen sich sehr "anstrengt", das Budget optinmal auszureizen, könnte man evlt als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 290 einbauen - dann wäre der PC ca 20% schneller in Games als der von Medion. Das wäre dann aber schon "HighEnd" - mit ner GTX 770 / R9 280X wärst Du auch in der "Oberklasse" voll dabei von der Leistung her


----------



## StiMiTim (30. Mai 2014)

Viele Online-Versand-Shops bauen auch für wenig Geld (50€-100€) zusammen. So kannst du vielleicht sicherstellen das du gute Komponenten für den besten Preis bekommst. Wobei ich schon sagen muss, dass das Angebot von Medion ordentlich ist. Könnt mir nur vorstellen das die enthaltene Tastatur und Maus nicht wirklich das beste ist.

Bin auch erst vor kurzem vom iMac wieder zum PC. Es hat sich gelohnt, aber auch nur weil ich den iMac beruflich nicht mehr brauchte. Windosen eignen sich nur mal mehr für das Spielen.


----------

